# Anyone use Wattpad to promote?!



## Reedsy (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi guys, 


I'm really interested to know how many writers out there use Wattpad or Blog Tours to get their books out there?


----------



## PatriciaLoupee (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been using Wattpad for a few weeks by now, but something I noticed over there is a Twitter-esque mentality of follow backs, that will do very little to build your audience.

But hey, the English version of my book is almost at 200 readings in 15 days. Not that bad, I guess.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 24, 2015)

I've just gotten into it. I tried it before but that was awhile ago and didn't deliver much results. I haven't gotten much yet (not even three days yet) so I can't tell you much. But I'll try to keep up on it and see where it leads!

*Edit: adding my wattpad I.D. for reference/laughs* http://www.wattpad.com/user/Kellinkston


----------



## Monaque (Mar 29, 2015)

I wandered in and out of that place, didn`t get a lot out of it. I did find that you`re better off if you write a certain type of novel, like one centered around vampires or teenagers, or both? Seem to be a lot of those there. 
It also seems cliquey, but that maybe just me.
There was a high profile case of a Welsh girl who got so many reads or likes that she got a book deal out of it from one of the major publishers, Bloomsbury perhaps, not sure. So I think they do monitor these places.

Monaque


----------



## Alecc0 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just joined it recently myself, so also interested to see how it works out. I think with most things you get out what you put in though.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 7, 2015)

Alecc0 said:


> Just joined it recently myself, so also interested to see how it works out. I think with most things you get out what you put in though.


You may be right, be interested to hear your experiences.


----------



## Frankyette (Apr 9, 2015)

Wattpad is... okay, I guess? It is very cliquey, as Monaque said. It's also flooded with 1D vampires.
I use it for a random short story I'm writing, but not much else.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 10, 2015)

Frankyette said:


> It's also flooded with 1D vampires.



That was exactly my impression.


----------

